# Just had to share some cuddle time



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Right now my whole world seems to be revolving around cuddling, socializing babies lol

So as it goes as like most nights in this house do now. Last night I had sweet cuddly babies in my lap so took some photos and thought I'd share some.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwe! A hand full of baby hedgies! What else is there? They are all so sweet & precious! I just love them. I'm so thankful that you had at least 1 hand free - to operate the camera with.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

*Dies of cuteness overdose*


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow they get so big so fast!!!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

They are so precious! I would take the two albinos (there's two albinos, right?) Oh wait, I'd take all of them!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> They are so precious! I would take the two albinos (there's two albinos, right?) Oh wait, I'd take all of them!


There's 3 lol They are so sweet and gorgeous little hoggies and fat lol


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

They all look so healthy and happy! 

I might start planning a visit to Canada soon... more specifically to your house lol :lol:


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

haha no problem with me I could use some help with snuggling 15 babies lol


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I volunteer, lol. They are so sweet


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Hedgehog Grove said:


> haha no problem with me I could use some help with snuggling 15 babies lol


Are you just trying to make us all jealous? Fifteen cute little hedgie-bums with cute little tails? Sixty tiny little feet that look like jellybeans? Really? I'm flying tomorrow! :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> Hedgehog Grove said:
> 
> 
> > haha no problem with me I could use some help with snuggling 15 babies lol
> ...


Go through Calgary and I'll join you. :twisted: 
I wanna have yara's babies!!!


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

aww these are adorable! my friends hedgie gave birth yesterday and i'm hoping to have one of that litter when they are old enough, these pictures have got me all excited x


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They are so beautiful  Thank you for sharing these adorable babies with us


----------

